
Why a Microsoft Smartphone Just Can’t Happen—Not Yet, Anyway - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2012/10/10/why-a-microsoft-smartphone-just-cant-happen-not-yet-anyway/
======
JimmaDaRustla
(Skimmed the article, seems bogus)

A device is Microsoft's "medium" to their bread and butter - software. They,
like most other companies, will use every attempt to strike a positive string
with consumers to create an experience that people just might fall in love
with.

I hate articles like this that outreach bogus opinions to get attention. If
Microsoft wants to create a device to present their software in a different
light, that's their business. Whether they have carrier buy-in or not is their
war to fight, not one to forfeit because the carrier may not like them or
their product...?

